

Show HN: pXY.js - pixel analysis for HTML5 Canvas - leeoniya

This lib provides a pleasant interface for analyzing &#60;canvas&#62; pixels in an effort to speed up implementation, readability and debugging of custom analysis algorithms such as document feature extraction, OCR segmentation, etc.<p>Why?<p>I needed an interactive tool that would assist (a team of monkeys) in recognizing a document structure from rasterized or scanned PDF forms because automated tools like Omnipage and Finereader offer no efficient method of form field data-binding, auto field naming, schema mapping and so forth. While the actual algorithms and the tool is closed-source for now, pXY.js was written to serve as the core.<p>tute: http://o-0.me/pXY/<p>repo: https://github.com/leeoniya/pXY.js
======
leeoniya
...and because HN doesn't linkify stuff

tute: <http://o-0.me/pXY/>

repo: <https://github.com/leeoniya/pXY.js>

